# Puppy Play Pen - Instructions



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Here are instructions for the puppy play pen. Please don't hesitate to let me know if you have any questions... I re-posted a couple of the photos so you'd have it all in one place in case you print it out. 

Additional Information:[/B]

It is easy to clean the flooring by just sliding the pen off of it. I use bowls that can be attached to the pen. They are a very hard plastic material and they do not flake like the normal plastic bowls. I got them at PETsMART. 

Even though the pen is just 20” tall, Catcher, now at a year old and 7 pounds, cannot get out. Because there really aren’t any strong horizontal supports for him to stand on, he has never even tried.

If you want to disassemble the pen, get some cutters used for cutting at a vertical angle and snip the cables. I've done it and it is easy to do.

Photo showing cable ties and type of snipper to use to cut the ties if you want to take the pen down.









The corner showing the cable ties and end cap.









Another shot of a corner.









Bowls that are attached to pen (available at PETsMART)









Completed Pen - This pen is 76" long by 34" wide


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Thank YOU!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

That is just a wonderful pen! Thank you for sharing the directions! Makes me want to run out and get the stuff to make one even though I don't need one now!


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

That is a great pen!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Thanks!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Glad you all like it...... The things I particularly like are:

1. It is very easy to clean the flooring because you just move the shelving portion off of the floor and to the side or whatever. And the tile board cleans up very easily with just PetZyme, water, etc. And the coated shelving material can easily be wiped clean.

2. It can be made to a size that fits your room.... square, rectangular, small, large, etc. 

3. It sits flat on the floor and is not raised up so the puppy doesn't really feel he/she is inside something. It is almost like they are in the room just with a little fence around them. 

4. There is nothing for them to "dig" or scratch on because of the way the shelf pieces are made. 

5. The white color blends well with most room decors and it is not quite as obtrusive as some other pens. 

6. The height is just right... not so short as to allow the dog to get out but still short enough to easily reach in to take the dog in and out, feed him/her, etc. And because it is not terribly tall, the dog doesn't have a feeling of being confined.

7. The open design allows you to easily see in to the pen and for the dog to see out.


----------



## ilove_d&m (Apr 7, 2004)

K & C mom, thanks for sharing this great idea.


----------



## MeandMyMalt (Sep 25, 2005)

How much does that end up costing? Without the floor if thats possible. Thanks!


----------



## angelsmom (May 28, 2005)

Hmmmm looks like something I could even build but then if I did I would need another pup to put in it.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Can we pin this thread??


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2006)

I had to tell all of you that I made this playpen last night. I had bought all the materials on Saturday morning at home depot. They cut all my pieces for me, the shelving and the tileboard, which was a great help. Anyway, I started feeling sick not long after I got home from home depot so I put everything aside until I got home from work yesterday. I assembled the whole thing in less than a 1/2 hour. It looks great. I am so pleased with it. I don't pen the boys up much but with this playpen they don't feel that they are caged. There is so much room for them. I made it 6 feet long by 30 inches wide. I put a pish pad in, their bed and some of their toys. I couldn't believe they didn't cry to get out. It's plenty high enough that they won't jump out. It looks so nice in the room. I have a large sunroom and that's where I placed it. Now I have to order the dishes like K & C have. When I saw the video of Catcher







jumping up and down for his dinner, I knew I had to make one. It's so nice and roomy.

Thanks so much for the idea and plans K/C's Mom.









Oh I forgot to mention, it ended up costing $72.00. The tileboard was $20 for the sheet but they did have some that was cheaper.


----------



## MaxMommy (Nov 1, 2005)

Wow, that is soooo coool. I was just wondering what I was going to do because Angie tore through her human baby play pen netting and climbed right out.

needed new options.


----------



## gattirenata (Jul 28, 2006)

this is such a great idea!!!
too bad I bought one. Paied 70 dollars... and it's not as big as yours.









but I have a question.

How does it stay put on the floor?
Because Mac moves his around!!! 








I made it in a shape that was nice and big and when I got home he pushed the thing and it is a lot smaller. 

thanks


----------



## angelsugar (Apr 22, 2006)

*Howdy!
I had seen your pen in some of your other pictures and always remarked to myself how nice it was...I wondered where in heck did you find a white pen that nice!!!

Now I know!! Very nice..........very creative and practical too. Good job!!*


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> this is such a great idea!!!
> too bad I bought one. Paied 70 dollars... and it's not as big as yours.
> 
> 
> ...


There really isn't a way for Catcher to latch on to anything in order to move it and it is so large there really isn't any where it could go!!







Even though he is 2 years old already I still keep it up as I like to feed him and Kallie separately so they each can enjoy their meals without worrying about the other taking their food, etc.


----------



## barb (Apr 3, 2006)

Very nice looking pen. Very, very ingenious.


----------



## karrielyne (Jul 30, 2006)

> Very nice looking pen. Very, very ingenious.[/B]


I am so excited! My hubby is purchasing the materials for me today so I can put this together! I just hope they don't jump out =)
Thank you for sharing this awesome idea!!!! 
Karrie


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=235424
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Be sure and get the 20" shelving... or larger if they have it. Neither Kallie nor Catcher have even attempted to get out. B&N's mom had one a little shorter and Brink jumped out!! I believe someone else's did, also!! I don't want to scare you though. My breeder uses these and has no trouble with it either. I think it sort of depends on if they are jumpers or not. Catcher doesn't even jump on the furniture and he's two years old.


----------



## gattirenata (Jul 28, 2006)

sorry to ask that... but how much did it cost?

I was wondering if petsmart will take my back!!! hihi


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> sorry to ask that... but how much did it cost?
> 
> I was wondering if petsmart will take my back!!! hihi[/B]


The price depends on how large it is and how much shelving is needed. I believe it was at least $60. The floor board only comes in one size so you'll have enough for just about any size. It is just the shelving that is rather expensive. I believe the floor board was about $20. The pen isn't cheap.. but the advantage for me is that it could be made in to the size and shape I needed and it doesn't quite look like a play pen, as it's in my great room and very visible all the time. One thing I like is that it is at floor level and does not have a confining feel to it.


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

My mil made something like this....but she uses it for a looooong gate, to keep her guys in the kitchen. When we visited, Gracie jumped right over it, so I had to break out my playpen.


----------



## robin (Jul 11, 2006)

I can vouch for this pen. It is fantastic. I made it myself! All by myself







, no help from hubby. I think it cost close to $80. The guys at Home Depot were wonderful and did all of the cutting right in the store. So I just had to come home and tie it together. Very easy. I also used the tileboard for the flooring. I used the 18 inch shelving and none of my boys have ever jumped out, including my 14 lb. Yorkie. They don't mind being placed in this pen at all. I really love this pen and I think it looks so nice in my sunroom, not an eyesore. When I saw Sher's, I knew that was the pen for my boys. It has been well worth the money.


----------



## karrielyne (Jul 30, 2006)

> I can vouch for this pen. It is fantastic. I made it myself! All by myself
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, my goodness =) You have a 14# yorkie????? I bet he is so darn cute!! Do you have any pics!!


----------



## robin (Jul 11, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=235761
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Here is my Teddy. He's 14 lbs., has a bad bite and his ears don't stand most of the time but he is my sweet Teddy. I think he's beautiful. Just look at that face!







His eyes just kill me! He gets away with alot because of those eyes!







But as I said above, this pen even holds Teddy in, with the 18 inch shelving.


----------



## karrielyne (Jul 30, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=235789
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, what a sweet little teddy bear!!!! Absolutely adorable. I can see where you would not be able to stay mad at him for too long =)
Karrie


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=235622
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, it was actually Neyland who jumped out when he was just a wee pup!







Mine was the 20", the 24" might have kept him in, but I don't know. I tried to invent a way to cover it and still make it handy to get in and out of for me, but nothing great came to me. It ended up in my carport, unused.











> sorry to ask that... but how much did it cost?
> 
> I was wondering if petsmart will take my back!!! hihi[/B]



I did mine for around 40 dollars...but I didn't buy the flooring for underneath. Mine was smaller than K/C's...like she said, it just depends on how big you want it. The men at Home Depot were really nice about cutting mine for me. I had the measurements ready when I went it.


----------



## gattirenata (Jul 28, 2006)

thanks for the answers about the pricing. I really wish petsmart will take mine back because yours is sooo much better. 
if the don't.... I'll may try to sell it at ebay or something. it's brand new... I have it for less than a month!

thanks again!


----------



## gattirenata (Jul 28, 2006)

I'm just so excited I have to tell you this.... petsmart is taking the play pen I bought from them back and I'm going right now to home depot to get the material to make this one!!

i'm sooooo excited!!!!!!


----------

